# GU Typhoon 08, erster Eindruck



## HeavyMetal (16. Februar 2008)

So, also da nun mein neues GU da ist, hab ich es gestern mal beim MSC Trialer aufgebaut und bin heut mal ne kleine runde gefahren.
Vergleich also immer mit meinem alten Zoo Pitbull 05 1060er.
Als aller erstest fühlt man sich erstmal sehr komisch auf diesem hohen bock.
aufs HR geht er besser als der zoo und is auch leichter dort zu halten.
gaps aufs hr gingen erst gar nich, mit bissel anderer technik, also etwas eindrehen und mehr spannung aufbringen, gings etwa gleich weit wie mit dem zoo, nur das man hecklastiger landet, was ja nich unbedingt schlecht is.
gaps aufs VR scheinen angenehmer zu sein.
sidehop gleich hoch wie mit dem zoo aber irgendwie auch angenehmer.
tipper is irgendwie ganz anders, wenn man mal gut die kante trifft dann gehts auch aber so hochschummeln is nich, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich noch ne so lange tippe und auch so bei max 7 epal rumeier.
cousteln geht sehr geil.
und bunnyhop, ich würde sagen ich habs mal lieber gelassen

bin heute mit meinem echo vorbau, 130/15grad gefahren, der mir etwas zu tief scheint, hab also mal einen monty 145/25 montiert den ich morgen mal antesten werde, hoffe dass da der bunny wieder machbar ist 

fazit: große umstellung aber auch interessantes fahrgefühl.



man beachte die leitungsverlegung


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Februar 2008)

also ich hab ja das adamant mit dem monty vorbau fast gleiche geo 55+ und auch long bunny hop kannst knicken. geht irgent wie gar nicht

gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffnes (16. Februar 2008)

@HeavyMetal: hast du mal deine kettenstrebe nachgemessen? an meinem GU ist sie bei 372mm.



mr.mütze schrieb:


> bunny hop kannst knicken. geht irgent wie gar nicht



türlich gehen bunnys.


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Februar 2008)

hmm bloß was mach ich dann falsch. meine kettenstrebe ist 375mm.


----------



## raffnes (16. Februar 2008)

woher soll ich wissen was du falsch machst?
am anfang ist es schon seltsam zu hopsen, aber einfach nicht locker lassen.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Februar 2008)

bringt das überkreuzen der Maguraleitung mehr power?


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Februar 2008)

ich komm ja auch von nem sau kurzen rad mit bb 0+ also nur gewöhnungssache.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Februar 2008)

ein verdammt schönes bike!!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Februar 2008)

also, meine streben sind 375
bunny wird hoffentlich mit dem höheren vorbau besser gehn, mit dem zoo gingen ja auch über 7 pals
und, danke max


ach und das kreuzen bringt keine power aber anders gings ne weil die leitung zu lang war


----------



## ecols (16. Februar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bringt das überkreuzen der Maguraleitung mehr power?



Das is nur gut fürs CHI.. weil sichs verläuft und anschließend keinen ausweg weiß als in den Bremszylindern sein werk zu voll bringen.. das is dann eine sehr positive bremsenergie..  Die bremse quietscht nciht mehr, sondern juchzt..


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Februar 2008)

ist zwar bissel of topic aber kann das bei mir an dem sehr geraden try all lenker liegen. und rad sieht gut aus.

gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Februar 2008)

langer radstand+ hohes bb+ schlecher lenker-vorbaukombi--->nix bunnyhop


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2008)

Kann ich bestÃ¤tigen,
1095er Pitbull +55mm  +  Echo Vorbau 90*9  + Zoo Lenker
Roller ging nur auf die 5 Epals, Nico erinnert sich


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. Februar 2008)

ok, hab den hohen gaul heut mal mit nem145/25er vorbau vom msc trialer etwas gezähmt 
fazit: viel besseres fahrgefühlt, man merkt das hohe lager nich mehr so krass.
gaps aufs hr: im normbereich relaxter, am maximum etwas schlechter, aber das wird schon noch
gaps aufs vr: viel geiler
coust: viel geiler
tippen: etwas schlechter als mit dem zo, aber schon besser als mit dem flachen vorbau aber da werd ich noch dran arbeiten.
und vorallem, der roller geht wieder zumindest besser als gestern, man muss erst sonen gewissen totpunkt überwinden aber dann kommts schon. also für mehr als 6paletten wirds sicher ne reichen aber um bissel rumzuspielen schon ganz ok.
fährt sich halt jetz bissel wie ein hohes 20 zoll


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Februar 2008)

über den scheiß tot punkt komme ich nicht "heul" hat heute nur einmal geklappt

dann hat sich die anschaffung doch gelohnt wenn alles bissel besser geht. 

gruß marcel


----------

